# FARE vs EARNINGS and SRF 'flow-through'



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Purplefab1 said:


> I meant it looks like the Driver is paying the Safe Ride fee. The Fare should only have UBERS 20% taken out. But more is being taken out of what the Driver should be making.


The original topic (*in ADVICE) really wasn't the place to get into this, so I'm posting it here in PAY.

"FARE" means what the pax pays in total.
"EARNINGS" means what the driver receives.
You can't confuse the two.
For example, MINIMUM FARE means the minimum the pax pays - not the minimum the driver earns.

According to our Partner Agreement [edit: ok -it's NOT in the partner agreement! but], 
the driver is required to charge the rider the SRF and pay it to Uber. 
That's why the SRF is reported as INCOME on your 1099 from Uber -
and why we have to claim that income as an expense when we file our tax return.
* https://uberpeople.net/threads/portable-receipt-printer.41274/page-2#post-543560


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> The original topic (*in ADVICE) really wasn't the place to get into this, so I'm posting it here in PAY.
> 
> "FARE" means what the pax pays in total.
> "EARNINGS" means what the driver receives.
> ...


It depends where you look. On your payment statement it calls the fare the amount before the SRF and tax if any are added in.

Uber uses the term in more than one way depending on what suits them.

Minimum fare to the pax doesn't include our city tax, although I do agree that it shouldn't in that case.

Note they say "gross fares " for guarantees.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

yes, there is a"nit-pick" on the payment statement (becuase the 'fare' is itemized there)... 
but for all practical purposes, FARE and EARNINGS are as I described.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Purplefab1 said:


> My screen only has the Fare on it after I confirm Rider Drop off. No plus anything. I have .10- over $10 missing on ALL my Earnings. I WILL get what's owed to me plus.....


From that statement, can we assume you are a 'new' driver? (welcome abroad)
Because it's seems you aren't clear on what you are looking at.

When you end a trip the app shows you what the PAX FARE is.

On that screen, what you see is the the total fare the PAX is being charged.
It includes the base fare, the time fare, the mileage fare AND the SRF.

To see your EARNINGS you have to go OFFLINE,
click on then menu icon
and then click on EARNINGS.


----------



## Purplefab1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> From that statement, can we assume you are a 'new' driver? (welcome abroad)
> Because it's seems you aren't clear on what you are looking at.
> When you end a trip the app shows you what the PAX FARE is.
> On that screen, what you see is the the total fare the PAX is being charged.
> ...


Thanks for info. I do know what I'm looking at, thank u. I know how to do Math too. As someone said Uber is wording and arranging things as they see fit to THEM! Ubers math is 8+ 4 =10 . Real math is 8+4=12.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Purplefab1 said:


> Thanks for info. I do know what I'm looking at, thank u. I know how to do Math too. As someone said Uber is wording and arranging things as they see fit to THEM! Ubers math is 8+ 4 =10 . Real math is 8+4=12.


Then please take a moment to explain what you mean by:


> I have .10- over $10 missing on ALL my Earnings. I WILL get what's owed to me plus.....


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

All this gobbly-**** (driver collects SFR and pays uber...what a crock) is so UBER can try to skirt the employer/employee relationship by telling the STATE/FEDs we actually collect the money an WE PAY UBER to use the platform.

I can't believe any actually believe it thou.


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> All this gobbly-**** (driver collects SFR and pays uber...what a crock) is so UBER can try to skirt the employer/employee relationship by telling the STATE/FEDs we actually collect the money an WE PAY UBER to use the platform.
> 
> I can't believe any actually believe it thou.


Unfortunately this is what Uber tells the IRS, by setting themselves up as a "payment processor" and reporting our earnings using form 1099-K. The earnings they report include all fares, commissions and SRF's lumped together into one gross amount.


----------



## Purplefab1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Then please take a moment to explain what you mean by:


----------



## Purplefab1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Sorry it posted twice


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Absolutely no idea what you are showing there.
It's not an Uber screenshot.
(or if it is, it's redacted so heavily as to be unrecognizable for determining what screen it came from)


----------



## Purplefab1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Absolutely no idea what you are showing there.
> It's not an Uber screenshot.
> (or if it is, it's redacted so heavily as to be unrecognizable for determining what screen it came from)


I'll type what it says. It's an email I sent to them. 37:[email protected] per min=$7.983
[email protected]$1.10 per mile=$18.843
TOTAL $26.736
UBERS total says $25.62


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

What's the SRF in your area?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Purplefab1 said:


> I'll type what it says. It's an email I sent to them. 37:[email protected] per min=$7.983
> [email protected]$1.10 per mile=$18.843
> TOTAL $26.736
> UBERS total says $25.62


You're not helping anyone understand your concern.
You have to provide us with the trip information FROM UBER (not your email to them with what YOU think is relevant). 
Look at your EARNINGS DETAIL (provided by Uber) for that trip and let us know what THAT says.

oh... and don't feel confused... I think I sent that same damn email to Uber the first week I drove!
They don't make it easy for a new driver to understand what's going on with fares and earnings.


----------



## Purplefab1 (Oct 20, 2015)

DocT said:


> What's the SRF in your area?


$2.45


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

What's the Uber commision? 20% 25% Please give all details so the folks here can help.


----------



## Purplefab1 (Oct 20, 2015)

20% and those $amounts are b4 any $ is subtracted by UBER. That's a FARE total. UBERS app isn't adding FARE totals correctly. Which jips me n what I am supposed to get. I have a lot of Trip Fares that AREN'T added correctly by UBERS app. And they refuse to address the issue. They answer most other questions sent via email. BUT NEVER give a solution except " maybe the system has to catch up! I say it's dog poo!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Purplefab1 said:


> 20% and those $amounts are b4 any $ is subtracted by UBER.


Nothing you type matters.
To assist you, we need to SEE what you are looking at.
Just take a screenshot and balck out the trip # and any personal info.
It is impossible to know what you are talking about without seeing that information.


----------



## Purplefab1 (Oct 20, 2015)

There's UBERS page. How r u gonna figure out any Math from that picture, if what I type doesn't matter?


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

Uber confuses the drivers with their lingo.


Purplefab1 said:


> I'll type what it says. It's an email I sent to them.
> 37:[email protected] per min=$7.983
> [email protected]$1.10 per mile=$18.843
> TOTAL $26.736
> UBERS total says $25.62





Purplefab1 said:


> There's UBERS page. How r u gonna figure out any Math from that picture, if what I type doesn't matter?


Uber has the math wrong. Only two explanations possible: either a CSR subtracted $1.20 from the "Fare" (after SRF), or the system is programmed to do this (!)
The time is computed at $7.98 and the distance at $18.84 for a total of $26.82.
Uber, or the brains at HQ, shorted you by 1.20 (25.62), before the shredder.
This gets fed into the 20% shredder and you're left with $21.39.

Why did they steal your $1.20 x 0.8 = 96 cents ??


----------



## Purplefab1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Einstein said:


> Uber confuses the drivers with their lingo.
> 
> Uber has the math wrong. Only two explanations possible: either a CSR subtracted $1.20 from the "Fare" (after SRF), or the system is programmed to do this (!)
> The time is computed at $7.98 and the distance at $18.84 for a total of $26.82.
> ...


Thank U for this info. I have many more Trip Fares similar to this one. Not all my Trip Fares r wrong, but a lot of them r. I believe it's random and on purpose. UBER depends on Drivers being sooo bzy or lazy or tired to calculate every trip to catch their THIEVERY. THAT'S MY OPINION. Especially since I have brought this to their attention many times with NO AVAIL.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

Purplefab1 said:


> Not all my Trip Fares r wrong, but a lot of them r. I believe it's random and on purpose.......Especially since I have brought this to their attention many times with NO AVAIL.


You should bring this to the attention of the plaintiffs in the driver lawsuit. It may be too late to do real damage, but it sure will help support their case.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Purplefab1 said:


> There's UBERS page. How r u gonna figure out any Math from that picture, if what I type doesn't matter?


There are people here who would really like to help you, including me. But until you can post a facsimile of the earnings page which details *the fare and the itemized fees*, no one here can help you.


----------



## Purplefab1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> There are people here who would really like to help you, including me. But until you can post a facsimile of the earnings page which details *the fare and the itemized fees*, no one here can help you.


Thank U. I did post a cropped picture of earnings page. Got an explanation. But it boiled down to UBER thievery.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Purplefab1 said:


> Thank U. I did post a cropped picture of earnings page. Got an explanation. But it boiled down to UBER thievery.


Since you've been pretty vocal about the what you saw as the problem and as theft, please share with us the explanation you received.


----------



## Purplefab1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Since you've been pretty vocal about the what you saw as the problem and as theft, please share with us the explanation you received.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Purplefab1 said:


> Thank U. I did post a cropped picture of earnings page. Got an explanation. But it boiled down to UBER thievery.


Sorry I didn't see the problem earlier: You're posting the view of *EARNINGS* from the dashboard.
What I _should_ have told you was that we need to see the screenshot of the fare and earnings from your *PAY STATEMENT*.

Go to Uber.com, login as a driver and from your dashboard click on PAY STATEMENTS.
Open up a pay statemnt for the period you want to look at
and you'll see the *ITEMIZED FARE breakdown of the TRIP EARNINGS*:

In the statement below, the first trip shows that
RIDER made PAYMENTS of:
$5.59 (base + time + mileage)
+ $1 Rider Fee
= *$6.59 TOTAL*​Uber then deducted from that total:
- $1 Rider Fee
- $1.12 ($5.59 x 20%)​which leaves EARNINGS paid to the driver:
*$4.47*
($6.59 -$1 x .8 = $4.47)​
On the third fare shown below, it's a cancellation, so there is no Rider Fee
and the calculation is more straight forward:
$5.00 x .8 = $4 Earnings​







Hope that helps.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Sounds like Uber did a Fare Adjustment. If they did, there will be blue arrow in the Pay Statement with a reason for the adjustment.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

Speaking of Uber math, I recently sent email to Uber asking why I've seen an increase in the Uber fee from 20 to 25% . Their reply was simple, "we have raised the Uber fee from 20 to 25% in New Jersey". But went on to say "as this change does *not* impact the amount you take home from each trip." ****scratching my head**** I guess as far as Uber is concerned, we drivers are taking home everything, ie. uber fees, rider fees, and toll fees, hence the upcoming 1099 that will include all of such. So in retrospect, "as this change does *not* impact the amount you take home from each trip." they are correct. Its what I keep they failed to mention.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ubreduberdoo said:


> Speaking of Uber math, I recently sent email to Uber asking why I've seen an increase in the Uber fee from 20 to 25% . Their reply was simple, "we have raised the Uber fee from 20 to 25% in New Jersey". But went on to say "as this change does *not* impact the amount you take home from each trip." ****scratching my head**** I guess as far as Uber is concerned, we drivers are taking home everything, ie. uber fees, rider fees, and toll fees, hence the upcoming 1099 that will include all of such. So in retrospect, "as this change does *not* impact the amount you take home from each trip." they are correct. Its what I keep they failed to mention.


When I added an additional car to my account, 
Uber added it under the increased Uber Fee (25%) instead of the grandfathered 20%.
See THIS THREAD: 
*Drove on Monday and saw usual 20% UberX Fee... today, it was 25% ???*


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> The original topic (*in ADVICE) really wasn't the place to get into this, so I'm posting it here in PAY.
> 
> "FARE" means what the pax pays in total.
> "EARNINGS" means what the driver receives.
> ...


Somehow I think doing the SRF that way will benefit Uber, and screw us at tax time. I would rather deal with the Mob than the IRS, Mob guys are more honest.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Dan Dixon said:


> Somehow I think doing the SRF that way will benefit Uber, and screw us at tax time. I would rather deal with the Mob than the IRS, Mob guys are more honest.


Uber has been advised to handle the SRF that way by lawyers - as they think it supports their claim that drivers are indpendent contractors (since it is the driver who is charging everything to the rider). It's silly. But it's also not that big a deal - just confusing. Uber drivers have to file taxes anyway and SHOULD be claiming all expenses on their return - so it's just a minor inconveience - and additional amount to add to the expenses claimaed. But still...


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> When I added an additional car to my account,
> Uber added it under the increased Uber Fee (25%) instead of the grandfathered 20%.
> See THIS THREAD:
> *Drove on Monday and saw usual 20% UberX Fee... today, it was 25% ???*


funny you said that Michael, i just added a second car yesterday. wondering if i take off the second car i go back to 20%...unlikely.. may be just coincidence


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ubreduberdoo said:


> funny you said that Michael, i just added a second car yesterday. wondering if i take off the second car i go back to 20%...unlikely.. may be just coincidence


It looks like an oversight in the systems ( but it could be intentional, I suppose). 
The point is, pay attention to your fares and erarnings - and if they change your Uber Fee to the higher rate, be persistent in requesting the correction to get it back to your grandfathered rate.


----------

